# Small bowel resection



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Mar 22, 2011)

What is the anesthesia code for small bowel resection?


----------



## lobearalaura@yahoo.com (Mar 23, 2011)

*small bowel resection*

If the procedure was done with an endoscope I believe 00810 would be the correct code.  Check it out and see if it works.


----------



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Mar 23, 2011)

No it was an open procedure. So that wouldn't be the code


----------



## jdibble (Mar 23, 2011)

*Open procedure*

If the resection was an open procedure the code would be 00790.


----------

